# Manta or Reload Bubble Glass



## Dietz (29/3/18)

Who has stock in the Western Cape?

@MODS Can I please ask that you update the Subject to "Who Has Stock - Manta or Reload Bubble Glass"


----------



## BumbleBee (29/3/18)

Dietz said:


> Who has stock in the Western Cape?
> 
> any one know if another tanks glass fits here?


The Manta and the Reload RTA use the same glass

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lucky01 (3/4/18)

I have a spare glass for u

Reactions: Like 1


----------

